# Burn ISO images in XP



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

For anyone who uses XP's built-in CD recording, but misses the ability to burn iso images to disk, there is a Power toy available to add that capability.

http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm

It adds a "copy image to cd" item to the right click menu - very quick and easy to use.

I've been using it to burn some install disks for various Linux distributions and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for this post! I'm now able to play pc Games without using the CD! 

Daemon-Tools is a virtual cd/dvd-rom emulator. It is able to emulate nearly all known copy protections on the market today. 
[This will play your .ISO Images on your PC]


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

SWEEEEEET love it thanks :~)


----------



## idontknowjak (Jul 7, 2003)

whats the point with iso and whatever... I really dotn understand it?

idonknowjak


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

I use the alot for kids games. My kids get a new game on cd i make an iso image of the cd, then when the game gets all scratched up i can burn a new cd from the image.


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## Llamaman (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for the post on this tool - it's FANTASTIC and highly recommended!:up: :up: :up:


----------

